# Fylde council aires



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

You can put a comment on this page now about their proposed aires

http://www.fylde.gov.uk/news/2010/oct/191010motorhome/


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Excellent idea Rocky,the more positive comments for Fylde council's initiative the better.Then if a French style aire is developed and proves to be a success more councils in seaside resorts may be persuaded to do the same.

I get fed up with all the parking restrictions,height barriers and feeling like a social outcast  

I like this comment from the local councillor

“Without a doubt, motorhomers are the sort of prosperous and well-behaved visitors that we want in Fylde. This is a new and growing market in which we can be ahead of our competitor resorts.”

What a refreshing change and positive thinking,Fylde council are to be congratulated on this initiative and deserve success,I have posted a comment on their website and I will be pleased to visit the town and spend my hard earned in their local shops.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Is this a totally New one to the One we have already signed and been in discussion for weeks now.
http://getsatisfaction.com/fylde/to...tm_medium=email&utm_source=reply_notification


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fylde*

I wondered that Mavis, but no harm in bumping it.

Russell


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

It looks like another source so shall we start signing on here as well?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Aires*

Might aswell!


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

i'm well beheved , don't know about the prosperous bit though!

Suppose anything that gets our needs in the news is worth it


John


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Ok done it.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

locovan said:


> Is this a totally New one to the One we have already signed and been in discussion for weeks now.
> http://getsatisfaction.com/fylde/to...tm_medium=email&utm_source=reply_notification


Think that is because it has moved on a stage from an idea to a consultation process. I think it has been promised the results of the latter will be published.

peedee


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

here's the original thread

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-95014-good-news-more-uk-aires.html

and I've moved this thread to UK touring - in the same section as that one :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*post*

Thanks for the post.

Too late to be trying to gain tourists in Fylde but at least it is an effort.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: post*



teemyob said:


> Thanks for the post.
> 
> Too late to be trying to gain tourists in Fylde but at least it is an effort.


Hi TM

are you saying you don't like the area? :lol: :lol: 
I could say the same about Bognor / Littlehampton, but the district council are so blinkered that they think everybody in a motorhome is going to park up and set up camp for weeks on end with assorted scruffy kids, old fridges and dogs that attack everything that moves, then leave 6 toms of rubbish when they do depart.


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

Put this thread back on again because fylde council seem to have created a comments section on their page which was not there last year.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, thank you rocky - I've read through the comments - includes some from notable members on here 8) . Let's hope it gets acted on, and of course we should add more encouraging comments to speed that along.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've posted on the comments page - I'm Michael from Bognor 8) :lol: :lol: 

Let's keep the comments rolling in to them,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Post*

Is that your Sunday name?

Russell


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Post*



Rapide561 said:


> Is that your Sunday name?
> 
> Russell


I use it when I talk to those posh people on the Fylde 8) . To anybody else I'm Mike, or Oi You 8) :lol:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: post*



bognormike said:


> I could say the same about Bognor / Littlehampton, but the district council are so blinkered that they think everybody in a motorhome is going to park up and set up camp for weeks on end with assorted scruffy kids, old fridges and dogs that attack everything that moves, then leave 6 toms of rubbish when they do depart.


I would love to see French style Aires dotted about the Country including Fylde............But I.M.O Mikes hit the nail on the head :!:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

bognormike said:


> I've posted on the comments page - I'm Michael from Bognor 8) :lol: :lol:
> 
> Let's keep the comments rolling in to them,,,,,,,,,,


Hi Michael from Bognor :lol:

Yes I have just looked at your comment(s)-it was so good that you said it twice :lol:

another duplicate :roll: (private mods joke sorry)


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I have posted a Favourable comment  

My glass is half empty though 8O :lol:


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

I've just spent 10mins trying to find somewhere to forward that link to Poole borough council without success as I'm sure a lot of you peeps would like to come down here but Poole council are anti-m/h and are short sighted and really dont realise how affluent some motorhomers are and just think we are a load of travellers.............all those harbourside carparks empty at night, does not make sense really when they could get a few bob for nowt!


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Codfinger said:


> I've just spent 10mins trying to find somewhere to forward that link to Poole borough council without success as I'm sure a lot of you peeps would like to come down here but Poole council are anti-m/h and are short sighted and really dont realise how affluent some motorhomers are and just think we are a load of travellers.............all those harbourside carparks empty at night, does not make sense really when they could get a few bob for nowt!


Yes I love that area around Poole Harbour and I am sure an aire would be very popular there.

It's not exactly for ''nowt'' though,the council would have to provide toilets,waste and fresh water points,chemical disposal facilities and possibly a secure coin operated barrier to stop the boy racers getting in.

If they charged £5 p/n which seems to be the accepted amount they would soon recoup the initial outlay and also local businesses would benefit from the affluent m/homers spending their money.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

wakk44 said:


> Codfinger said:
> 
> 
> > I've just spent 10mins trying to find somewhere to forward that link to Poole borough council without success as I'm sure a lot of you peeps would like to come down here but Poole council are anti-m/h and are short sighted and really dont realise how affluent some motorhomers are and just think we are a load of travellers.............all those harbourside carparks empty at night, does not make sense really when they could get a few bob for nowt!
> ...


That might be the case but for a small amount of money this could do something for the ailing Poole economy (check out how many shops are closed/have become charity shops in Poole high street) rather than spending 27 million on a white elephant bridge that is another lifting bridge a 100 yards up the road from the old lifting bridge, so that will be 2 lifting bridges holding up traffic and having to be lifted to let boats thro,what the.........................now how about Weymouth, dont try parking overnight there!!!! millions are being spent on preparations for the Olympic sailing event in 2012 thats if you can afford £50 each per day to go and watch it !


----------

